# instructional casting books/videos



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

Been to bass pro and barnes & nobles in n.c 
with no luck. Can anyone shed some light.
thanx.
Finally got a bait caster(525 mag) .Wish me luck!!!!


FISH(Finally In Saltwater Heaven!!)


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

try breakawayusa.com and check out nick's video i hear it's pretty good.or go to amazon.com and look for ron arra's books.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Saltwater Fishing tackle - Harlan Major - try ebay.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Led,

There is actually a copy available on Evil Bay, oops I meant to say Ebay  When I was looking for that book. I had better luck finding a 26 year old virgin in Washington DC.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I have two excellent videos. 

1. Neil MacKellow's "Going the Distance"
2. Dave Docwra's "casting Further"

Neil helped design the 525 Mag and covers the proper tuning in his video. Click the link below for highlights of his video. 

Neil's Video

Neil's Video features 525 Mag and Abu reel tuning plus four casting styles (from ground casting to tournament casting).


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

Longranger
Do I order direct from you ? 
How or where and what's the cost?

FISH (Finally In Saltwater HEAVEN)


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Bull City,

You can try to order it from Veal's Mail Order in the UK or contact Neil MacKellow at:

Neil's home page 

Dave's video may be discontinued. The cost should be around $25 with postage for Neil's "Going the Distance" video. 

"[email protected]" is the last email address that I have for Veals. They also have a website. If you search the web you should find it.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Anthony,

A 26 year old virgin in DC - is that a media headline  

Try checking out bookshops in the US, they might be cheaper.

Led.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey bull city, Welcome to the salt water world. I have all three of the tapes and I think Nick Meyer's (Breakawayusa.com-1 361 949 8083)tape is the most informative especially the fishing tips and it is the most fun to watch. Give him a call he'll have it on the way today.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Just my $.02 but I think the Nick Meyer tape is good. Isn't there a
Ron Arra tape about too?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Ron's is a good tape too and imagine this he actually catches some stripers in the Cape Cod Canel . I have all of the tapes mentioned above but not the newer version from Nick , if you like bad rock music get Nick's origonal tape.
I think Ron's and Neil's are the better of what I have seen.


----------



## Nickaway (Jan 22, 2001)

*Connman*

You should get the new one, its got Mozart on it.  Regards Nickaway


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Nick , everyone I know who has seen it speaks very highly of it and I am sure to add it to my collection at some stage.
Cheers Connman


----------

